# Riddle inspiration needed



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

What are some of the freaks/props you intend to hide the riddles with? You could come up with a riddle about that item.


----------



## lucidhalloween (Feb 23, 2017)

I'm still building up my freaks, but so far I plan on a monkey paw, conjoined twins (baby dolls), a wolfboy (small doll again), a spider woman (mannequin with eight legs) and various heads in jars/ shrunken heads.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

If you needed a number within your clues you could have a 150 yr, old man, or use any other large number is a number would be needed.
P.T. Barnum's first attempt at "Show-Biz" was a very elderly black woman who was supposed to have been George Washington's "Nanny"!
She was so old one reporter thought she was a static display made from "Whale Bone" and leather?.. Then the next day.. she "Moved"!


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

Ok, just a quick idea for a clue hidden by the Monkey paw; 
What can be held in my left paw but not in my right?....My right Paw. 

for the conjoined twins;
My sister was born on the same day at the same time, but we are not a twins. What are we?......Triplets

Are these the kind of thing your looking for?


----------



## lucidhalloween (Feb 23, 2017)

That's great, thank you for the ideas!


----------



## lucidhalloween (Feb 23, 2017)

This is the first year I'm actually making props, and I can't wait! lol


----------



## TheEvilTwin (Aug 26, 2016)

For the wolfboy: Scythe of darkness,
Shadow’s light.
Guiding eye
Of thirteenth sight. answer Moon from http://www.geeknative.com/3031/ride-the-riddles/


----------



## hhh (Mar 1, 2012)

Fun to see more people trying escape rooms.
Several of ours have followed this pattern where you find words and they get put together to achieve the final clue out. Note that this can allow people to guess at the final answer even if they haven't solved everything. This can be a positive if you want people to be able to get out even if they're stuck on a puzzle, or a negative if you want people to experience everything and not take shortcuts..

anyway, there are lot of other ways besides riddles to get a word. anagrams are straightforward. symbol matching, where people are given a sequence of symbols and they need to search and find clues that show how those symbols correspond to letters. some form of connect-the-dots which yields a word. overlay/fold-in/jigsaw etc where you have to assemble something the right way to read the word. shadow casting, where a light placed in the right spot will show a word or picture in shadow. cutouts, where you put something on top of something else and the holes show the important letters. referencing a book and page-number:word-number (or a page number and then a sequence of numbers for letters within the page). many varieties of ciphers. something visible only with the right lighting (UV ink, glow in the dark, colors that are highlighted by red filter, etc). and you can also just lock a note in a box and find a key or decode a number to open it.

I feel like a lot of riddles are designed to not be solveable yet make sense when you know the answer. If you end up with stuff like that, also plan for a way to provide hints if you want people to get through.


----------



## LeaLo (Mar 2, 2017)

I always loved this riddle because I could never solve it....

What am I? -- You throw away the outside, cook the inside, then eat the outside, then throw away the inside.

Answer: Ear of corn


----------



## tinafromidaho (May 8, 2008)

love the riddle ideas


----------



## WeekendRedneck (Oct 8, 2016)

CarnEVIL doll pics attached. Love the riddle ideas. Good luck! My 2 headed doll was suspended from the ceiling in an old live trap. A couple dolls were hanging from exercise equip springs and you had to bump them as you made your way thru. (1 was battery operated and would sometimes giggle) all of them are holding painted (bloody) plastic knives.


----------

